# Marking threads as read



## Guest (Feb 27, 2002)

Occasionally a thread I mark as read still shows up as unread. Am I alone in this/


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2002)

This happens whenever someone edits a post. Since something has changed in the thread, it's re-marked as "new".


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

For me every thread and topic always shows up as new. I've removed the cookies and thet them be rewritten and it's still an issue. I've just learned to look at "lat post" times now.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

No problems here. THe other site doesn't always work because the green light sometimes stays on over there when it shouldn't.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

Tony,

On this site you have to manually mark the forums as read using the links at the top of the page. I know it's a pain but as Rage mentioned, the other type of "auto" cookie system doesn't always work. Plus, we really don't have a choice anyway. Also, a future software update will allow users to mark individual threads as read instead of entire forums.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

The prefer the way it is on this site. Even if you update cookies on the other site, there are still a certain % that still appear as new.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

I agree with you Rage. I like being able to manually mark each forum read. Sometimes I pop on here to see what's new but don't have time to read everything. It's nice being able to leave the threads marked unread so I can come back later to read them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah, on my old PC Netcrap use to crash all the time and if it crashed when I first entered the other site, I was SOL knowing what was or wasn't new. That use to piss me off.


----------

